
“I think it's fair to say that Silicon Valley is dead.” (1993) - raldi
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!original/alt.folklore.computers/bvE0Ka5nCnM/NAIOQnrEyCAJ
======
raldi
(Sad) Postscript:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Flaherty](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Flaherty)

